# Pricing an XDm40 and XDm9



## Helios

I have been looking at the XDm's and have decided to get one. Can anybody give me a good price on either gun? I know the gun shop is trying to make a buck but I dont what to get screwed too bad. What's everybody else been seeing this gun sell for...


----------



## JeffWard

Look at Buds online, than add $50 for FFL. www.Budsgunshop.com

I prefer to buy locally than online for the service, but my shop has good prices.

JeffWard


----------



## Torkwrench

I just purchased mine new XD9 at a local gun shop here in Claypool Hill, Virginia for $488.99. It MSRP'd for like $539.00 but I'm a regular customer so they hook me up with a good price everytime I go in. I think he tries to regular sale them for $519.00


----------



## VAMarine

The XD*M*s are going for anywhere from $600-$680 pending on locality, average price is around $640.00 from what I've seen.


----------



## Helios

Thanks,

I go through claypool hill once a month and I got a friend there. Maybe Ill stop in and check them out.


----------



## Too Slow '90

Just bought an XDM Bi-tone. It was $679.00. Pretty pricey but I had to have the 19 +1.:smt1099 If you are looking for an XD in .45 I have a new one that I will be letting go..replaced it with the 9.


----------



## Helios

I have just found a XDM 9 (Black) for $620 out the door (thats total price). They quoted the gun for $582. I have to agree that I like the 19+1 and if you shoot 9mm+P ammo that puts you right up there with the 40S&W. Pretty close anyway.


----------



## VAMarine

Helios said:


> I have just found a XDM 9 (Black) for $620 out the door (thats total price).


Take it and run! :smt033


----------



## Helios

I plan on it!!!!!!


----------



## PeteG

I picked up a XDM9 Monday for $599, very nice pistol.


----------



## Helios

I ordered mine and I was told that it is in!! I'll pick it up saturday. It's almost like Christmas! LOL


----------



## 10Stopgun45

What ever price you pay, you won't be disappointed. My new XDM 40 is as smooth and accurate as my Glock 19. Both guns shot very tight patterns from 10 yards.


----------



## TMUSCLE1

I just paid $589 for my brand new XD40. Yeah, I think I did okay with that purchase.


----------



## Helios

Nice...

I've also decided to purchase a XD 9 sub-compact. I saw one for $420 not including tax. Whats the going price for this one?


----------



## Blanco720

how much different does the m version feel from its non m version counterpart?


----------



## Agent Falco

$420 seems like a steal! Just paid $499 for the 4" and I thought that was a great price.


----------



## Todd

Helios said:


> I've also decided to purchase a XD 9 sub-compact. I saw one for $420 not including tax. Whats the going price for this one?


That sounds about right for the XD9SC. I think I paid about the same for mine.


----------



## Helios

I just went back to my gun shop and asked if he could get a XD9sc black. He looked it up and his supplier (largest SA distributer according to him) was out. His "out the door price" was $515 so I guess supply and demand is taking effect.... I've been hearing that the XD's have been going fast. When I got my XD(M)9 there were 32 in stock and when he ordered it he got the last two they had. SA needs to ramp up production!


----------



## rcr14

I paid $650 for a XDm 9mm. Foaming at the mouth for 7 days till I can P/U:mrgreen: My worry was short supply.


----------



## diskgolfer109

just got mine today. looked at a couple different places and they were the same price i paid 650 or 699 for the bi-tone. i got black on black, i liked the bi-tone but woulda had to wait and im impatient and the wife didnt mind me saving the 50 bucks. every dealer around here says they have a hard time keeping them around they sell as soon as they can get em so it hard to find a bargain.


----------



## eharris

*New to the forum*

New guy here, I realy like this forum, lot of good info. I bought a new XD(M) 40 for $599.


----------



## literaltrance

eharris said:


> New guy here, I realy like this forum, lot of good info. I bought a new XD(M) 40 for $599.


Nice find 

I'd say anything under $600 for an XDM is too good to pass up.


----------



## cnynctry

Google Gun Geni and search that site. It will quote a price delivered to a dealer near you. I have used them twice.


----------



## rpriore

Well after searching all of the local gun dealers in my area I did a search for online gun purchasing through the forums here and found topgonsupply, i've been hunting down the xdm 9mm and everyone was out of stock and topgunsupply had one in black for $587 + $18 shipping so I snatched it up, plus I also had to pay my FFL dealer $30 for tranfer and background check, seems like the xd and xdm"s are very popular. Also let me add that topgunsupply is up to the minute on their site as far as what is still available because when I ordered I must have got the last one and not 10 seconds after I placed my order it came up as out of stock.


----------



## cavie187

When I bought my XDM .40 in November I payed $660 for the Bi-Tone. There was an all black for $620, but I decided to go with the stainless slide for the nightstand gun...


...after all, I would rather the BG see it and me not have to scrape gray matter off the walls.


----------



## BT2Flip

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=429764

XDm 40...$500


----------



## Madhouse27

*pricing*

I was just at a local shop (Maine) and they had the XD9 for $519 and the XDM9 at $629 both in all black. With inventory in short supply it didn't seem like they were budging very much on the prices. While I was really looking for an XDM9 bi-tone, I did end up buying the black one. It's pretty damn sweet.


----------



## HDRDR

I just today bought a XD 40 Sub Compact for 529.00 with the package:smt1099


----------



## partssman

If you find one you'd better jump on it.

Been waiting 3 weeks for an 4" Tactical 45acp with thumb safety. None of the distributors have any. So I'm screwed for a while yet.

Talked to Springfield and they said it could be 60 more says before they get any in.

There is a dude on GB with XD's in 45GAP for $350 each on a dutch auction if GAP is your thang.


----------



## capt. jas.

559.00 for XDm pmm at Richmond Gun show yesterday. 
Richmond VA. XD 9's and '45 were 449.00 xd 45 ambi 469.00
Prior couple of gun shows same dealer had xd 40's service model for 419.00 NIB.


----------



## partssman

Hope my dealer is at the greensboro show today or where ever it is and finds me one. 

I'm getting impatient


----------



## Barryd

Just purchased a XD 9mm SC Black on Gun Broker. Bid $519.95 and won. Should get it Monday. Only one local store had one but it was $ 599.
Now the search for ammo starts.
Barry


----------



## oslo66

Bought my XDm from a shop east of Pittsburgh and paid 589.


----------



## mstgkillr

Just purchased my first handgun through gunbroker.com. I got a brand new all black Springfield XDM 9mm for $490, add $30 for shipping, $15 for transfer fee, and I am out the door for $535. I am assuming from the other posts I did pretty good.


----------



## CMfromIL

I just picked mine up yesterday (XD 9mm) package deal (2mag, loader, holster, case, cable lock) from Gander Mountain for $549 plus tax. $585 out the door.

They are also giving me a trigger lock, 1 free professional cleaning, and they extend the warrenty for 1 year. Although SA already has a "lifetime" warrenty, so that was a bit redundant.

I think I did ok. The sales guy was really knowledgeable and talked to me for about 45 minutes about the various guns. I don't need more than a 9mm and it is a really nice gun.

Holy Cow is Gander high on ammo though!


----------



## spongebobmac

i just got my xdm 40 for 509 + tax, and the going price for the sc around here is 420 - 450


----------

